
ProtonMail Bridge - lunarcave
https://protonmail.com/bridge/
======
synaesthesisx
Awesome! Not requiring a browser/web client changes the game. I rely on my
mail application for quite a bunch of workflows, so it's nice to finally see
this integration happen.

------
corv
This is great! Hoping this will work on mobile eventually

